# OK, I'm finally in the game with a new Colt AR!



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Update ........

Have learned a few things after running a box of .223 thru it:

1. It's LOUD (love it).
2. Even with open sights, it's incredibly accurate. 
3. It's addictive - an absolute BLAST to shoot!
4. Because of #3, I'll be spending a lot on ammo. 

Since it will be primarily a hunting (varmints) and target gun, I'm researching scopes for it. I have been able to accumulate 6 magazines but will watch for more. Overall, I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

KalamazooKid said:


> Update ........
> 
> Have learned a few things after running a box of .223 thru it:
> 
> ...


Awesome AR there, congrats! I was lucky enough to snag a Rock River last week. Coyotes and woodchucks are in for some trouble. Looking for a nice scope as well.


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Just my opinion. But try a red dot or halo sight before you throw a scope on it. You'd be surprised how small of groups you can get at a distance. And still shoot well close and fast. Which is important for varmint hunting. Never know where they'll show up on you.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

HavenHunter said:


> Just my opinion. But try a red dot or halo sight before you throw a scope on it. You'd be surprised how small of groups you can get at a distance. And still shoot well close and fast. Which is important for varmint hunting. Never know where they'll show up on you.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I really do understand the advantages of the red dots and have a few of them. But with this gun I want to be able to reach out there a couple hundred yards - or more.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

KalamazooKid said:


> I really do understand the advantages of the red dots and have a few of them. But with this gun I want to be able to reach out there a couple hundred yards - or more.


I have one in my M4. You don't want that if you're shooting past 100yds


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

KalamazooKid said:


> I really do understand the advantages of the red dots and have a few of them. But with this gun I want to be able to reach out there a couple hundred yards - or more.


 
Unless you are going to try and make that work for a prairie dog gun (which it is not) a 4 x 12 or 14 should be plenty.

Just 7X is more than ample for most hunting but, for dialing it in at 200 meters, a little more juice is preferable I think so you can better evaluate group sizes.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Its a fine chuck gun. Not sure why you don't think so. 300 yrds is pretty simple but past that you better read wind real well.

Luepold konus or vortex would be my suggestions on Scopes. 4.5-14 is real nice.


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

KalamazooKid said:


> Update ........
> 
> Have learned a few things after running a box of .223 thru it:
> 
> 1. It's LOUD (love it).


I took my AR-10 (.308) to an indoor range a few years ago. The only other people there was a father and his son shooting a .22 rifle. They were interested to see my rifle, but while I was getting set up they went back to their thing and pretty much forgot about me.

After I ran through my first magazine the father came over and tapped me on my shoulder. He said he almost crapped his pants the first time I pulled the trigger.

Make sure you are wearing hearing protection when you fire these things. I have permanent hearing loss in my right ear now because I ran about 30 rounds through mine without any hearing protection.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

djones9916 said:


> Make sure you are wearing hearing protection when you fire these things. I have permanent hearing loss in my right ear now because I ran about 30 rounds through mine without any hearing protection.


Always!


----------



## glaflure (May 13, 2009)

My Armalite AR-10 and Colt AR-15, both satainless barrels. I have many different scopes and accessories. Very universile gun! Sorry had to share!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

[QOUTE]

Make sure you are wearing hearing protection when you fire these things. I have permanent hearing loss in my right ear now because I ran about 30 rounds through mine without any hearing protection.[/QUOTE]

Very important. One thing the army doesn't cover is hearing loss because they provide you with ear pro. Last range we had I was a safety and the guy shooting (S shop guy) forgot to put his ear pro in and wouldn't stop to put it in because he was more worried about qualifing. 40 rounds later he has a burst ear drum.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I just bought a very similar gun Saturday... Mine is the green Magpul edition. I got lucky and caught it just as it came via UPS/FedEx to the gun dealer. I just watched a gun identical to mine go for over $3500 on a certain gun auction website... I might just have to put it up for sale. They are a blast to shoot though!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice gun... good luck getting ammo. I've been looking for ammo for my AR i got 2 weeks ago... cant find anywhere in detroit area

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Nice gun... good luck getting ammo. I've been looking for ammo for my AR i got 2 weeks ago... cant find anywhere in detroit area
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's all about being at the right place at the right time. I picked up 200 rds. I could've bought more but I didn't have the $$. They received a few thousand rounds on Saturday.


----------

